# Sahara disappeared!



## Spends (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi all

Bit of a weird one, but my son was playing this morning and Sahara was visiting.

When I went on, I couldn't (and still can't) find her anywhere! 

I thought he might have been mistaken, but he even bought rugs from her. 

Where could she be? 

The only thing that happened was KK Slider made his first appearance today.  I am the main player and my son is the secondary. 

Any thoughts?  

Thanks


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

She roams the island all day. She doesnt go into buildings. Make sure to double check everywhere, even spots that may not be reachable by NPCs@


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 16, 2020)

If you save and quit and go back in, she’ll often be in a new spot! I do that sometimes when I lose a character


----------



## twinnythedemon (Apr 16, 2020)

This exact thing happened to me the other day at around 12:30 am!! I checked the entire island and she was literally nowhere to be found. Was extremely frustrating.


----------



## Spends (Apr 16, 2020)

Jesusfreakette said:


> If you save and quit and go back in, she’ll often be in a new spot! I do that sometimes when I lose a character



I've tried a couple of times now and still can't find her anywhere. 

Even walked behind every house to see if she was back there.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2020)

Did you check the tiny beach behind your island (if you have one), I have heard sometimes they just spawn there and get stuck


----------



## Raz (Apr 16, 2020)

It happened to me yesterday. I even said to a visitor that Sahara was in town (she and Celeste), but when the person came in, Sahara disappeared. Celeste was at the beach, but I could only manage to find Sahara after the visitor had left.


----------



## Spends (Apr 16, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Did you check the tiny beach behind your island (if you have one), I have heard sometimes they just spawn there and get stuck



Yep, checked there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Raz said:


> It happened to me yesterday. I even said to a visitor that Sahara was in town (she and Celeste), but when the person came in, Sahara disappeared. Celeste was at the beach, but I could only manage to find Sahara after the visitor had left.



When my son logged in, Isabelle didn't mention to him about KK being there. 

He didnt show up until I logged in. 

When my son logged in again after me, Isabelle made another announcement that KK was there, so he basically had 2 announcements from Isabelle. 

Maybe it had something to do with that?


----------

